# St Vincent



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Any fans out there? I just discovered them, very interesting and refreshing. The singer is quite the gear head too, I've seen pics of her pedalboard with a fuzzfactory, fulltone fulldrive, digitech whammy and some moog stuff.

[video=youtube;lan-UQfN0zs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lan-UQfN0zs[/video]

[video=youtube;1vxQs84FMWQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vxQs84FMWQ[/video]

[video=youtube;kKsNHa0mx00]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKsNHa0mx00[/video]


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Yep she's awesome! Great guitar player


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I picked up that issue of Premier Guitar for the focus on pedals this month, and noticed the article on them/her while flipping through. Gotta say that, while I've never heard anything from them/her, the young woman earns instant street cred with me via her choice of guitars - many of them oddball 60's Japanese type with cheesy single-coil ceramic pickups. No Jason Lollar, Lindy Fralin, or Seymour Duncan for her! And no stinking Floyd Rose either!


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2011)

mhammer said:


> I picked up that issue of Premier Guitar for the focus on pedals this month, and noticed the article on them/her while flipping through. Gotta say that, while I've never heard anything from them/her, the young woman earns instant street cred with me via her choice of guitars - many of them oddball 60's Japanese type with cheesy single-coil ceramic pickups. No Jason Lollar, Lindy Fralin, or Seymour Duncan for her! And no stinking Floyd Rose either!


She's a fuzz junkie too.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Picked up her new LP and listened to it loudly today. It sounds great. Interesting guitar parts and tones. Well produced and mixed.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Here are some video's of her with a pedalboard she used live.

[video=youtube_share;S-vtW6jjzXI]http://youtu.be/S-vtW6jjzXI[/video]

[video=youtube_share;4peww53qfmM]http://youtu.be/4peww53qfmM[/video]


----------

